# Charger ammo.



## aeholton (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello all. New guy here. Bought myself a Ruger Charger for Christmas. Also, picked up a bulk pack of Remmington .22LR golden bullets. They worked great. Not one ftf or fte in the box of 550. 

Well, Walmart has been out of them and the gun shop where I bought my Charger doesn't carry them, so I picked up a 500 box of Federal Champion 40gr. Out of the 200 rounds I shot, I had 1 or 2 fte or ftf per 10 round magazine. Very frustrating. I've got another 300 rounds here that are useless to me.

I happened to find another box of the Remmington at a gun shop near my business partner's house, so I'm good for my next 2-3 visits to the range. Looking for ammo suggestions for the future when I can't get the Remmington again. I'm just using the gun for plinking at the range, so I want to stay with the more inexpensive brands/models.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Each gun is different. I will not use the Remington bulk as my guns don't like it for function and accuracy isn't that great. They do like the cleaner shooting Federal bulk stuff though. If Remington is a must have, either buy it in larger quantities or start seeing what else your particualr gun likes.


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

try to stay with a jacketed round OR just oil things a little better the day you are using the gun


----------



## aeholton (Dec 26, 2008)

BT2Flip said:


> try to stay with a jacketed round OR just oil things a little better the day you are using the gun


That's what I was thinking. I will stick with the plated rounds.


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a special round ,for Varmenting, that is pre fragmented (Splits into 3 on contact) so I just oil a little better when I use them :smt1099


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

aeholton said:


> I'm just using the gun for plinking at the range, so I want to stay with the more inexpensive brands/models.


Is the Federal you tried in the blue/grey box? If so, then I'm not surprised at your findings. I think it's the second worst bulk-pack ammo out there.

If this is the one you tried, then don't give up on Federal. The bulk-pack in the red/black box that is sold at WalMart is one of the best bulk-packs out there. It's about the same price as the Golden Bullet, but in my experiece has been (slightly) more reliable and accurate than any of the Remington bulk-packs. This is the only bulk-pack stuff I keep around any more.

PhilR.


----------



## aeholton (Dec 26, 2008)

PhilR. said:


> Is the Federal you tried in the blue/grey box? If so, then I'm not surprised at your findings. I think it's the second worst bulk-pack ammo out there.
> 
> PhilR.


Yeah blue/gray box, that's it. Is the red/black box ammo plated? I really think the plating helps it feed much more smoothly.

Went back to the range yesterday with the Remington golden bullet ammo and ran 250 through it with no problems. I think I will stick with it, if available. Otherwise I'll buy some other plated type.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, the red/black box Federal bulk is plated (says so on the box). It's also the cleanest to handle that I've found so far. If I remember correctly, the last time I purchased some, it was about $13.50 per box of 550.

PhilR.


----------

